# My weight loss thread!!



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

Okay, so I saw Christy started a spot-smoking thread, so I'm going to start a weight-loss thread.  My mom and I just started this new diet plan called "The Military Diet". It's a 3-day diet plan that allows you to loose up to 10lbs A WEEK! We just started it this week. I weighed myself at work last Saturday and I was 260.6 lbs. I'm not going to be able to weigh myself this Saturday so I will have to wait until next Saturday. This is going to be really hard when I go back to school because my mom won't send my lunches to school (to hard to keep things cold til 1pm). So, I will have to eat the school's lunches. My results probably aren't going to be accurate until this summer. I have to say, yesterday was day 4 and I felt great! My jeans were so loose I had to wear a belt! If I had a little more butt i probably wouldn't have needed a belt, but I inherited my dad's flat butt. I will keep you guys posted!


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

Congratulations on setting yourself this goal  I look forward to seeing how you go with it


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good for you, hope you reach your goal


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Cool! That must be a really good feeling! 
Don't lose it _too_ fast, because you can start losing muscle, and that includes your heart muscle!! I'm not sure where the "safe" threshold is, but you may want to look that up.
Another very effective long-term diet plan is to start eating whole foods instead of processed foods. Most processed foods (like white flour) just don't have enough "good stuff" in them, so your body automatically adjusts to make you eat more.


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

That's just what you can loose up to in 3 days. After the 3 days you eat in moderation for 4 then go back on for 3. Some people only loose 4-5 lbs. in a week. It is recommended you exercise with the program. I'll post a link that explains it more. http://blessedmommy.hubpages.com/hub/Lose-Up-To-10-Pounds-In-3-Days-On-The-3-Day-Diet


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Good for you Kayla!! Happy for you! You can do it! "When the going gets tough the tough get going!" And you my friend, are a tough cookie  YOu can do this and we are all here to cheer you on!


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

Aww, thanks Skyla!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

:hug: Your welcome  :hugs:


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Good for you....and how great that mom is your partner!!! Make sure on your Days off the military diet you choose healthy foods...fresh fruit, veggies and protein...not enough protein will cause hair loss and fragile nails ( personal experience) Whole foods are best and most filling..like brown rice instead of white...whole wheat breads and noodles, and nuts : ) eat lots of nuts for energy and protein..very good for you...best choices are walnut and almonds..but so many are good for you..when you feed your body what it needs it gives you what you need : ) one more note...skip anything with hydrogenated oils! it is your worse enemy when trying to get healthy and slim down..


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

Starting back up on the diet tomorrow!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

many blessings..


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

Week 2: Day 1 down 2 more to go!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Good for you and more power to you 
You sound very determined ! 
Good luck and keep up the good work !!


----------



## Ember (May 23, 2011)

Congrats! I started trying to lose weight too, I want to be skinnier next time I get pregnant so I can have the cute baby bump and not look like I was smuggling airplanes out of an airport..LOL

I have lost 11lbs since I started almost a month ago...sure is nice to see those scale numbers go down!!


----------

